# STAND BACK! I'm making socks.



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

The world may be coming to an end. We are looking to move out of the city and have a whole house to renovate to sell. I've got a toddler who is determined to mutilate me in some form (I thought he broke my nose earlier today - looks like I may survive with only a black eye), and I am writing a novel and running a store. 

... so I got it in my head that I need to learn how to make socks. You know, just because I've got so much darn time on my hands.

I have never mastered knitting, but bought a sock loom. I've got about 1/2" of a cuff complete. So, I figured I should start a thread as a testament to my sock journey.

One thing I am having difficulty with right off is sourcing yarn/wool for this project. The loom recommends weight 1 yarn, but our local craft stores either don't have it, only have the stiff cotton kind for crafts, or only have it in a range of 4 colors. Any suggestions?

I'm starting off with a $18 plastic loom until I decide if this is really something I want to do or not. If I decide that I make better socks than Hanes, then I plan on purchasing a sock-making hand-cranked machine doohickey someday when I can justify investing $150 into a sock venture.

Anyway, that's a long enough ramble for now. Let me see if I can get a picture of progress up here.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Behold! It will one day be a sock.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Aaah.. welcome to the world of loom knitting!
I do it exclusively and have for years.
Knitting on a rake or loom has been around longer than stick knitting too.
Don't let anyone put you down or laugh at you for it.
And they will. Oh yes.. they will.
Hold your head high and be proud that you are carrying on an ancient tradition!

You can do all of the same stitches as on needles, it just takes some learning.
Cabled sweaters, lacey shawls and fancy schmancy socks!

Now.. the yarn.
You may have to delve into the glorious, bright colored and rapturous world of online yarn buying!
There are tons of sites and a LOT of great sales!
For instance..http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Sock_Yarn__D5420133.html
or
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...C0.H0.Xsock+yarn.TRS0&_nkw=sock+yarn&_sacat=0

Do watch out though.. Ebay yarn is the most addictive thing in the world.....


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey. Hey. Pssst. Wanna buy some sock yarn at a discount? I have some in my web store. . .
But seriously, welcome to the fold and the wonderful world of sock knitting!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You have sock yarn on sale!?!?!!!!!

Congrats, timberrr! that's a nice loom!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, and I will check out those links for sure! I've made it mast the cuff and nothing has exploded get so I think this just might work out.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Also, I love sales! And... How much yarn will a pair of socks take? I saw some hand dyed yarn on etsy a couple weeks ago, but still for the life of me don't know how much I'd need for a matching pair. The pattern I'm using (that came with the loom) doesn't say.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have never seen a sock loom. Is it easy to use?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Nothing wrong with using a knitting loom, that's all i know how to do.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations and Welcome to The Fold! Can't wait to see your progress. Unfortunately I can't help you with any form of loom knitting.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Timberrr said:


> If I decide that I make better socks than Hanes, then I plan on purchasing a sock-making hand-cranked machine doohickey someday when I can justify investing $150 into a sock venture...


 surely you jest! You found a handcrank sock knitting machine for $150?!?!? I wanna see that. Most of the ones I see go for about $1400.00. 

Sock knitting is addictive. Whether you do it with a loom. sock knitting machine, or needles. 

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Timberrr said:


> Also, I love sales! And... How much yarn will a pair of socks take? I saw some hand dyed yarn on etsy a couple weeks ago, but still for the life of me don't know how much I'd need for a matching pair. The pattern I'm using (that came with the loom) doesn't say.


 
You will need around 100 grams of fingering weight yarn to make a pair of socks.
Most sock yarns are sold in either 50 gram balls (you need 2 of those)
or in 100 gram "hanks" or "skeins" or sometimes balls. They usually contain around 400 yards of yarn.
Hope that helps. Welcome to Sock World.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I can't help with loom knitting either, but am looking forward to seeing your progress!
Welcome!

Kelsey, you are having a sock yarn sale???
Note to self, head over to Kelseys site later this afternoon.:happy2:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Timberrr said:


> How much yarn will a pair of socks take?


 depends on the size of the feet in question, the grist of the yarn, how tight or loose you knit, and the yardage called for in the pattern, and any customizations you choose (like making knee socks or ankle socks instead of below the calf socks. :shrug: ).

I wear a US size 7.5 and I like to allow for about 400 yards of sock yarn to allow for taller than normal socks. My friend with US size 9 feet likes to allow for 450 yards.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Timberrr said:


> Also, I love sales! And... How much yarn will a pair of socks take? I saw some hand dyed yarn on etsy a couple weeks ago, but still for the life of me don't know how much I'd need for a matching pair. The pattern I'm using (that came with the loom) doesn't say.


The only socks I have done are actually more like house slippers as they are so thick and heavy. I use a knifty knitter type, 24 peg loom, and lions brand #6 super chunky yarn. Takes between one and a half to two skeins per pair. Once you het the hang of it and get into a rythm, you can make one ( the size I do) in about an hour +/-

This is what mine look like, plain and simple. I have made about 6 or 7 pair this year.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh man, this is great! I can't seem to find written directions that make this loom thing make sense to me. I have a loom like the OP, and would love to make stuff with it! 

Can anyone point me to a sensical place to start?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

hercsmama said:


> Kelsey, you are having a sock yarn sale???
> Note to self, head over to Kelseys site later this afternoon.:happy2:


Well, only the Supersocke is on sale at this moment, but what the heck. I'm going to put all the sock yarn on sale! 
Check this afternoon.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

lexierowsell said:


> Oh man, this is great! I can't seem to find written directions that make this loom thing make sense to me. I have a loom like the OP, and would love to make stuff with it!
> 
> Can anyone point me to a sensical place to start?


YouTube. I bought my daughter a set of knitting looms for christmas last year. The written instructions were about as clear as mud on a cloudy night.
So i went to YouTube to learn how to use them so I could teach her. There are videos that show how to do about anything with them on there.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WELCOME from another Oregonian !!! Socks are heavenly .... I use fingering weight yarn if that helps ! 

Nother place to buy .... 



http://littleknits.com/


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Well, only the Supersocke is on sale at this moment, but what the heck. I'm going to put all the sock yarn on sale!
> Check this afternoon.



ALL the sock yarn is on sale now!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

bergere said:


> I have never seen a sock loom. Is it easy to use?


It is making more sense to me than standard knitting... so... maybe? We'll see when I get further along.



Wind in Her Hair said:


> surely you jest! You found a handcrank sock knitting machine for $150?!?!? I wanna see that. Most of the ones I see go for about $1400.00.


I had found one of these used for $150 on ebay or craigslist or... somewhere:
http://www.paradisefibers.com/addi-express-king-size.html

Doesn't look as hefty as the machines you're talking about, but seems like a step up from doing it by hand.



Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Once you get the hang of it and get into a rythm, you can make one ( the size I do) in about an hour +/-


Geesh! I hope I can get that fast. At this point I'm probably 6 hours in, and only have 1.5" of sock to show for it.



lexierowsell said:


> Oh man, this is great! I can't seem to find written directions that make this loom thing make sense to me. I have a loom like the OP, and would love to make stuff with it!
> 
> Can anyone point me to a sensical place to start?


I am muddling through the instructions in much the same way I pretend I know what I'm doing when I crochet. I think I'll be looking up YouTube videos soon, too.



Miz Mary said:


> WELCOME from another Oregonian !!! Socks are heavenly .... I use fingering weight yarn if that helps !
> 
> Nother place to buy ....
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hope you are enjoying the un-seasonably warm weather. I'm stuck inside fretting over accounting.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Timberrr-please don't let this thread die. I have been noodling with the idea of a small knitting loom. I would love to watch your progress and hear your learnings. This just might kick me over the edge.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I will try to keep it going. I think the first thing I'm learning is that I need to do looser stitches so it is easier & faster to unhook the yarn from the loom. I spend an awful lot of time picking at it, trying to get the next stitch going.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard! I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures in progress!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Mikey!!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKrG2SELrF4[/ame]

And here is the first part of a 'loom-a-long' making a sock.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqjlMaBmvp4[/ame]

And this is Kristen from GoodKnitKisses.. she ahs a lot of great looming videos..
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgNMT727w5M&list=PL86D25FB98D3A82F8[/ame]

And I use needle knit patterns for my work.
Once I learned the stitches and how to do them (cable, drop,moss, lace etc)
I figured out how to turn a regular pattern for the loom.
I start working left to right.
So.. all of my L to R are my odd number rows and my R to L rows are my even rows.
So if a pattern says Row 1 - knit, then I knit from L to R.
And if it says Row 2 - purl, then I purl going back R to L.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

So, here is what I've learned so far. Doing the knit stitch like the guy in chickenista's first video looks WAY easier than the stitch that I'm doing now (I'm following the instructions that came with the loom). I am determined to follow these stupid instructions for this pair of socks, but I think on the next pair I'm going to follow his video. 

Secondly, I've determined that I should have started with socks for the toddler so that I would feel way more accomplished than I do on socks for me. Seems like I'd be closer to the heel by now if I had done that.

Third, I feel like such a newb. When I first started it was taking me about 30 minutes per row because I had no idea what I was doing. Now I have a little more of an idea of what I'm doing, but it's still taking me about 13 minutes per row. It IS way easier when pushing the yarn 2/3 of the way down the pegs like in the video above. That was not a suggestion in my paper instructions and so I was knitting with the yarn at the top of the rung where it ends up resting as you move along - taking the time to push the whole row down the peg makes it way easier to get on the hook.

And lastly... here is my very slow progress. I don't have a ton of free time, so I'm afraid I'm knitting these socks 1/4" at a time. This might take a while.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I tried the loom, went back to sticks, but I'm not that great at sticks either.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your next round, follow the instructions in the Chickenista video. If this is an improvement for you, then do what is needed to become a Master Knitter. Rip it all out and start over.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I would put the slip knot on a peg well away from the sock circle/square. Then, make the first loop of the cast on within the square. Would that work? That slip knot looks crummy on the finished product.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The little sock looms are slow going.
It's not just you.
But the more you do it, the faster you will become. Truly.
After all of these years, I can whiz around a loom. 

If you lived closer, I would totally come hang with you for a day.
I would!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Maura said:


> Your next round, follow the instructions in the Chickenista video. If this is an improvement for you, then do what is needed to become a Master Knitter. Rip it all out and start over.


I am too stubborn for this. I HAVE to follow the instructions through at least one pair of socks. I am aware that this compulsion is completely ridiculous, and that life would be easier if I didn't do it. I still have to do it.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

chickenista said:


> The little sock looms are slow going.
> It's not just you.
> But the more you do it, the faster you will become. Truly.
> After all of these years, I can whiz around a loom.
> ...


I'd be happy to have you. I'd have you run the store and watch the toddler while I played with my loom and wrote a bit. :happy2:


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Timberrr said:


> I am too stubborn for this. I HAVE to follow the instructions through at least one pair of socks. I am aware that this compulsion is completely ridiculous, and that life would be easier if I didn't do it. I still have to do it.


You sound like me when someone tells me to skip to chapter 5...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Timberrr said:


> I'd be happy to have you. I'd have you run the store and watch the toddler while I played with my loom and wrote a bit. :happy2:


 
Maybe not then.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

chickenista said:


> Maybe not then.


Awww... Darn!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

You have to darn the socks already and they aren't even off the loom yet? Aieee! :grin:

Your socks will take a lot longer than Dixie Bees since he's using fat yarn. Fat yarn is your friend when you want to go fast. Sock yarn is skinny stuff and takes forever to make socks with, but it does make really nice socks once you get them done.

If you knit socks from the toe up, then when you get to the end of the ball of yarn you can just say the cuff is long enough and not worry about how many yards it takes to make a sock. Or buy a couple extra balls of yarn, they will come in handy later for something. I don't think it's possible to have to much yarn.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I do know that part of my problem is the super thin yarn. It is super soft, and I think I am going to enjoy the socks when they are done. But, I might go one size up next time for the sake of sanity.

My husband and I prefer ankle socks, so once I figure this whole thing out I will have that going for me. I didn't take a picture this morning before coming into the office, but I've finally got enough rows done that the knitted portion has reached the bottom of the loom! Small victories.


----------



## dfr1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> ALL the sock yarn is on sale now!


You are EVIL! I wonder if I can commandeer another tub to store more sock yarn ...?


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've got 1/3 of the leg done! Woooooo!

Seriously glad this project isn't the only thing I have going on to keep me warm this winter. But, I am making progress and the further along I get the faster it seems to be going. I'll try to get an update picture up soon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

This ^ +1


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

This is a great thread! And I haven't a clue how to make socks! But I was looking at that loom and thinking....hmmm.... concrete nails, a couple of screw caps...a sliding piece......Nope! Don't even THINK about it!...


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm working on it! I know pics are important but sometimes I like to internet when I don't have a camera handy. Lol. Here's my current progress. Going to try to get another 5 or 6 rows done before bed.

Also, re-read the instructions and this is called a flat stitch. In case you were wondering.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

The professional loom has a groove in each peg that would be hard to replicate with a home built loom. Maybe use pairs of smaller nails?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

dlskidmore said:


> The professional loom has a groove in each peg that would be hard to replicate with a home built loom. Maybe use pairs of smaller nails?


Cotter pins


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

My vote for cotter pins too! 
For fancy nail-type things there's always,
http://www.tremontnail.com/tremont-furniture.htm

Gotta stop this! I'll be tryin to make one of these darned things soon!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I brought the sock project to work with me today. My husband (my business partner) dropped in this afternoon and busted up laughing.

... glad my determination is such an entertainment.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great work!!!


----------



## dfr1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

Timberrr said:


> I brought the sock project to work with me today.


I take socks to work on for any road trip where hubby is driving, and anywhere I expect a wait (restaurants and particularly doctor appointments). Now that I've switched to two circular needles, people don't look at me quite as strangely as when I was doing the 5-needle DPN set (aka "wrestling the unruly porcupine").


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

That sock is looking really good! Can't wait to see the 1st complete sock!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, now that I am really into the leg of the sock, I'm starting to wonder if I'm making it too big. To those who do this loom knitting all the time: will this tighten up at all once it's all off the loom & washed?


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Depends entirely on how tightly you wind the yarn. You should see it pulling in at the center. If it's wool you can just abuse it a little while wearing it when you're done and it will shrink to size.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

It is pulling in some, I'm just worried that these are going to be saggy socks. Oh well. Here is my current progress. I've decided to make the leg long enough to go from the base of my thumb to the tip of my middle finger. Nearly there!

Also, I wish I could have found some nice wool. This yarn is a synthetic that I got on sale for like $2.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A first sock is more about learning the process than about getting a nice fitting sock.
Don't be surprised if you are less than thrilled with this first attempt. 
Perfectionism is a flaw to be eliminated by knitting. 

As soon as you are sure it will be too big, move on to the heel. 
Might as well learn as much as you can from this project. 
No harm, no foul.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just discovered this hole. It looks like I missed a stitch... And now the hole is getting bigger. Ive never done a flat stitch before. What do I do??


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Get a safety pin and 'catch' that stitch before it runs all the way down your knitting.
The holes travel in vertical lines and you should be able to get ahold of the loop.
Don't tug the fabric around too much, just look for that loop and trap it somehow. 
There is a way to reknit it w/o undoing the whole thing.
Its tricksy to learn, but you can do it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

About the stretchiness etc... the acrylic isn't going to do anything but get baggier.
Tis the curse of acrylic.
But! This is the practice sock.
This is the time to get comfortable and to try various stitches to see which does what and the effect that it gives.
EVERYONE frogs their first sock! (and if any of you are super magical and didn't? Shhh)

And the dropped stitch..there is a way to go in with a crochet hook and 'knit' it all the way back up, but this is the first sock and therefore doomed anyway..
But you could go ahead and fix it.. it is all part of the learning process.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyZcAx5dLfo[/ame]


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks. Against my better judgment I am emotionally invested in this sock... We've been spending a lot of time together. I'll listen to your advice though and put a pin in it and move on for now.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Made it through the heel last night. You can see the divet a bit in the sock. I thought it would be pronounced, but maybe it is because I did it on one of the long sides that it looks so flat now? I am going to try the stitch that was used in one of the videos earlier in this thread to see how it goes. Already did a couple of rows and am having a hard time getting the yarn tight enough. We shall see...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And for me, I don't really like the flat stitch too much for socks.
With a slightly stretchy wool or cotton, the flat stitch ends up being too stiff.
I like the e-wrap more for socks that need to have a little give for going up the calves.

The flat stitch is good for the bottom of the foot though.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

So here is current progress going down the foot. I switched stitches to what I think is the e-wrap, but I'm having a hard time getting a very tight stitch. Still looking fairly decent.

*note: the yarn is kind of pulled across the front of the loom & zig zagged through the open pegs just so I can keep things from unraveling. It has nothing to do with the knitting.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Also... Its getting harder to knit. Everyone keeps petting my sock!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The E Wrap is a much looser stitch then the flat stitch.
It's also considered to be a Twisted Knit stitch.

The U stitch is a little tighter than the E Wrap and looser than the Straight Stitch.
It's basically a Straight Stitch where you held the working yarn very loosely so that it could wrap around the peg in a bit of a U.

But you are doing great!!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nearing the end of the foot. This project is keeping me sane right now. Instead of checking my novel's Amazon rating every 15 minutes, I'm only checking every 4 rows or so. Lol.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

That's looking great...to me anyhow.  I was wondering what the brand of your loom is, if you know, and how you like it..? Now you have me wanting to try some socks this way too. So far I have only done one pair of toe up socks on circulars.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

And done! I made it just a tad too long and the toe didn't come out very even. But if I needed to wear one sock in a pinch, it'd be comfortable.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

libertygirl said:


> That's looking great...to me anyhow.  I was wondering what the brand of your loom is, if you know, and how you like it..? Now you have me wanting to try some socks this way too. So far I have only done one pair of toe up socks on circulars.


Thanks! I got a Loops & Threads sock loom from Michaels:
http://www.michaels.com/knit-quick-sock-loom/10227907.html


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

So, I spent the last 2 days knitting a toddler sized sock. It is beautiful and...too big! I measured his foot, but maybe allowing 6 stitches per inch is too many? Here are a couple pics... Its hard to see how big the sock is on his foot as he wouldn't sit still...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, he'll grow into it! (Too quickly, I might add.)

Years ago I knit some socks for my then 6-year-old brother. He's 17 and wears a size 13 EEE shoe now. Yet, about a year ago I saw those socks peeking out of his sock basket.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I should probably knit one to match so he has a pair that size when he's ready. Lol.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

My first finished pair of too-big toddler socks. I didn't count rows and just eyeballed it. So, one leg is an inch longer than the other. The feet match though, so that's good!

Now I'm working on a pair that will hopefullyfit the toddler now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What kind of a toe is that? are these toe up or top down? Congratulations! I call them good enough  And yes, he will most certainly grow into them.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

The instructions that came with the loom has you do the toe in the same way you make the heel, and then stitch it closed at the top. I hope this makes sense? I did both the toe and heel in a double-thick e-stitch for some extra cushion.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Next you should tackle the 'toe up' socks.
They just end up looking nicer..at least to me.
Especially in the toe area.

You start the width of the foot.
Then decrease, then increase again. You do this on just one side of your loom.
Then attach the dangling side and begin to knit in the round.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Some of those end up with really narrow toes.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love watching the progress of your sock!! You did an excellent job!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> depends on the size of the feet in question, the grist of the yarn, how tight or loose you knit, and the yardage called for in the pattern, and any customizations you choose (like making knee socks or ankle socks instead of below the calf socks. :shrug: ).
> 
> I wear a US size 7.5 and I like to allow for about 400 yards of sock yarn to allow for taller than normal socks. My friend with US size 9 feet likes to allow for 450 yards.



With sock-weight yarn, I usually make sockies (I BELIEVE that's the technical term, lol) and one ball of Kroy or such will do it. But then my feel are little. 

I use all weights, from worstednto sport to fingering. Just not in the same sock!

Been wondering 'bout the looms.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

So, I figured out the sizing problem I was having. 6 stitches per inch is recommended... BUT, after you measure the foot & figure stitches you are supposed to subtract 15% to account for yarn stretch. So the way to figure it is:

1) measure around widest point of the foot (ball of foot or toes)
2) multiply that total by 6.
3) subtract 15% from that total. If you get an odd number, round up to the next even number (because the loom only counts in even numbers).

Here is my in-progress of the first toddler sock with this new sizing information. I'm still getting used to this whole thing, it it is going a lot faster. I only dropped 4 pegs from the last pair, so I think the speed is coming with practice, not just because it is a smaller sock.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is my second complete set of socks for the toddler. They are equal height and length this time, which is progress. The flat stitch is really tight though, so getting them on his tickley feet was a chore. And then... The double e stitch I did on the heel... With his foot in it, it stretches so wide that it looks like he has holes in his socks! They do fit well otherwise although he won't keep his feet still for pictures.

I am more than a little frustrated with the heel. I really thought I did it right.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Progress! You could darn those heels and still use them.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

The little one is enjoying them as they are, and they seem to be keeping his feet toasty warm, despite the holes.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Another blue sock... I got a lot of blue yarn. Haha. This one is hopefully sized for me. We will see!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

So cool!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Progress! I re-watched a couple of heel videos and realized that I was wrapping the expansion and retraction pegs wrong. This heel looks much tighter and hopefully has solved my hole problem. I've made it a couple of inches down the foot, as well.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Behold! A pair of adult (me) sized socks. The first sock, I forgot what I was doing with the toe and was halfway through casting off before I realized that I had meant to round the toe out with the heel pattern. I remembered on the second sock, but then somehow managed to sew it shut a little off center. I plan on wearing them tomorrow, despite their flaws and am VERY excited.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

You are fast with that thing!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

It does go pretty fast. It is surprisingly easy at this point. The first few took a lot of figuring out though.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

They fit!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Trying some nice thick white socks for my husband.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job! I'm sure, as with anything else, you will only get better and better at it the more you do! :thumb:


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just in time for Christmas, some ankle socks for DH. Aren't socks on every man's Christmas list?

ETA: I actually made three of these socks. The one pictured on the loom above ended up being about 3" too long for his wide, stubby feet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

These ones took me forever to knit. I got the first one done in just a few days, but then I got an itch for some other projects and now here we are, weeks later. I made these for my mom's birthday.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

look at you go!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have deicded that everyone should have toddler sized feet. Socks are MUCH faster when feet are little.


----------

